# Corrado non abs swap, rear brake setup



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

*cORRADO Mk2 Rear Beam Swap, help! questiosn?*

most people use 3 lines with abs regulator to the rear heard safety is a big factor cause if you lose i brake line to the rear, end up losing rear brakes.

I wanna do it right, so 4 lines with the proportioning valve but ive got a couple of questions.

1. can i mount a mk2 proportioning valve to my existing corrado rear beam ?
2. should i swap out the whole rear beam from a mk2 ?
3. is their a difference between abs and non abs mk2 rear beams ?

any other info, pics, links, is great info


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

anyone


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

also which ebrake cable would i use corrado or mk2 golf/jetta?


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

???? ive already done the non abs brake booster swap everything is there. but like i mentioned

i didnt wanna run one line from the front MC to split in the rear i wanna run a mk2 rear beam a 4 port non abs prop valve.

my MC is already a 4 port.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

not sure if it matters but ive got discs in the rear not drums


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

I thought the corrado had a 3 port prop valve in the rear


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

ill have to get under the car and check it out if it is indeed a 4 port it just made my life easier. So i would just run 2 seperate lines to the MC.


can anyone show me a diagram of how these lines would be ran with this system. including fronts,MC, rear and prop valve


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

also so do i keep that T fitting or no ?


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

not understanding, up top is a 2 port MC ???? so i basically leave it the way it is in the front and is the prop valve 4 port, remove old lines delete t fitting, and just run lines one from each disc left and right to the front where the other 2 ports on MC are


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

still dont get it, i gotta virtually see MC and lines running into prop valve on rear beam and out to rear brakes


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

anyone ? draw something out for


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

Someone?


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

PUREDREAMZ said:


> Someone?


Wow I can't believe nobody responded to this thread in over 10 years, I'm in the same situation right now trying to do a non-abs swap and I just want to know the exact location of the brake lines off of the hydraulic pump so that I can continue this swap.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Not much traffic here. This is a better place to hang out…









Non ABS swap brake line location


What's going on everybody? I'm going to be doing a non-abs swap on my Corrado SLC very soon. I ordered a Passat B4 master break cylinder and Passat B4 brake booster. I plan on reusing the old lines but my question is does it matter what location the old lines go into onto the new break...




www.vwvortex.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

petethepug said:


> Not much traffic here. This is a better place to hang out…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete I'm actually the one who created that thread.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

LOL, yea, I’d like to say I knew that when I posted it but it’s even more funny that I didn’t. Anyway, it’s a good 15 year bump from the first post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

